# AFx tomy Bad Controllers



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Three week ago bought a new AFX 4-lane track..Last week we had Two Controllers Springs Break..Last night had Other one Break!!Is there any other Controllers that are Better, that will work on a AFX Track?? Adult Own..Thanks.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You could just open them up and reattach the springs. Mine always break when left untouched for a period of time.

There are many different controllers. I like the Parma type cause I run alot of T-jets and they like upwards of 60 or 90 ohm's.

They are about 24 each brand new. There is a guy on ebay who always has them up for purchase. Make sure you know what ohm you need. Faster cars like 5 or 10 or 15 ohm's. Everyone will give you a different opinion on what to use.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

fisherman said:


> Three week ago bought a new AFX 4-lane track..Last week we had Two Controllers Springs Break..Last night had Other one Break!!Is there any other Controllers that are Better, that will work on a AFX Track?? Adult Own..Thanks.


It's been a while since I had one apart but I think the spring carries the current on the set controllers (which should be 65-75 ohms if I remember correctly). Could be heat issues contributing to them breaking...maybe a tight car?

Anyway, a set of Parma 45's would do you well if you're running the cars that came with the set or similar inline-motor cars with traction magnets. If you run T-jets and/or Magnatractions as well, 60 ohms would be a better middle of the road choice. Many different cars will require different ohm controllers, so if you have a widely varied collection the best answer is a "one size fits all" (mostly) electronic controller but then you're looking at a bit more difficult wiring in some cases. With the resistor controllers you could simply slice the Tomy plugs onto the controller wires.


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

The Afx lead only has two wires,i notice the Parma has Three..what wires would you used to hook up the Parma...Thanks


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

fisherman said:


> The Afx lead only has two wires,i notice the Parma has Three..what wires would you used to hook up the Parma...Thanks


Just the black (from wiper to track) and the white (from track power to resistor). The red wire is for dynamic brakes, I'd keep it there just tape the end off in case you upgrade your wiring or use the controller on a track with brakes.


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Great to know,Thanks for all the information..This well be good to step up to Parma..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not to cornfuse...*

... but they even have adjustable ohm trollers that are not super spendy. Joe at NJ Nostalgia Hobbies has a few and he gives a little write-up for each one telling what cars it's best suited for.

http://www.geocities.com/njhobby/controllers/controllers.html


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to my set controllers bought last September. They broke almost immediately, as did the replacements. Of seven, only one survives. I bought 90 ohm controllers - they work great for all the cars, be they the set G-Plus's, my AFX's, or T Jets. I wouldn't want to go to a lower ohm. Just cut the ends off your broken controllers and wire the new parmas into the plug.  Works great for me.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sounds perfect....control your controler or your controler controls you?*



tjd241 said:


> ... but they even have adjustable ohm trollers that are not super spendy. Joe at NJ Nostalgia Hobbies has a few and he gives a little write-up for each one telling what cars it's best suited for.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/njhobby/controllers/controllers.html


nd,

the 35/45/60 adjustable one sounds perfect for Las Zillas Speedway. Do you have any of these type controlers from NJ Nostalgia? If so do they work well? I am asuming they do since, you are an Honest John and a reliable sorce of information.

Some of my AW t-jets just don't like the Tomy stock controlers as they just have to much power to be slowed down smothly in the corners. Have a few that even have to be on and off glide controled to make it through the curvy part of my layout. This deffinatly sounds like a cure for me!!

One of my Nephews was using my long wired Tomy controlers and it went out last week just like this. I have been considering a 2 controler replacement for my layout and this seems like just the ticket. First I need to put pay for plates on my 1/1 car...then these.

Bob...t-jet and Tomy/Tyco car runner...zilla

Bob...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Tomy controllers? I hear you. I went through about 7 since Christmas. 3 were springs that broke. When they're working great, I'm ok with them, but they are a real weak point of the Tomy sets, IMHO. 

If you shop carefully, you can get new Parma econo controllers at about $16 (but they're worth it at $24, too). I just got four 45 ohm and have been using them with the Tomy plug spliced on while I'm working on driver stations. 

I've been very happy with the Parmas - comfortable, durable and smooth. A low cost, high value upgrade.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I'd have to say I've never been a big fan of the "adjustable" resistor controllers. They work ok when the base resistor is used with a compatible car, the switch will sort of act like a sensitivity adjustment which could be useful on different tracks. But I don't think they work well for "one size fits all" use. The base resistor provides a linear response, but the switch positions are curved. In the given example, 35/45/60, the "35" position with say a Super G+ will feel nothing like a true 35 ohm controller, there is a lag at the bottom of the trigger, followed by a jolt at midrange, then a flat response towards the end. Some often compare the feeling to an on-off switch.

Best bet for these is to try one out if possible, or for that matter they are relatively easy to build. Considering that one of these still won't cover a very broad range of cars, for just over double the price you can get a Professor Motor electronic controller that will.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Fish and Bob...*

I am also a fan of the "purpose built" controller. I never had the need for adjustability... I have BRP 90's for my tjet only fleet. Was merely pointing out that there are choices _even within the choices_ of resistor style trollers and Joe has it nicely explained on his site... It's just a start though. Some sites do not explain very well for you the age old question... _Does dis ting work for my tings??_ ... In a nutshell, do some poking around on the web a little too... Contact some of these sellers/mfg's directly. Let them put it into context for you and your own needs... get some recommendations. I don't think any of them have anything to gain by selling you something that won't be right for you. When I did this a few years back, I found them all to be very helpful sorting out my choices. If you _do_ have the opportunity to try more than one before you buy... DO IT... that would be ideal.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> I am also a fan of the "purpose built" controller. I never had the need for adjustability... I have BRP 90's for my tjet only fleet. Was merely pointing out that there are choices _even within the choices_ of resistor style trollers and Joe has it nicely explained on his site... It's just a start though. Some sites do not explain very well for you the age old question... _Does dis ting work for my tings??_ ... In a nutshell, do some poking around on the web a little too... Contact some of these sellers/mfg's directly. Let them put it into context for you and your own needs... get some recommendations. I don't think any of them have anything to gain by selling you something that won't be right for you. When I did this a few years back, I found them all to be very helpful sorting out my choices. If you _do_ have the opportunity to try more than one before you buy... DO IT... that would be ideal.


I understand Dave, you are right Joe points out the features very well. The problem is, all too often people buy these thinking they are good for numerous types of chassis, where even Joe's descriptions show that each version is really fairly limited as far as types of car it'll work for.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes Gene... as I said... it's just a start and not a problematic one at all. NJ Nostalgia Hobby is merely _one stop_ along the journey. Joe's site showing specificly _"what is for what"_... is why I linked it in my post. He makes no claims regarding universal usage nor do I. Personally I shy away from making specific recommendations. IMHO it's best to do a lot of looking and trying (if possible) and asking LOTS of questions here and elsewhere... Questions that are relative to *your own* needs. You'll be no worse off after looking and/or asking... and it can only add to your overall sloteducation. :hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone had this problem with Tyco or LifeLike stock controllers?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If you get 4 new Parma Econo controllers make sure you specify one of each color.
Red/Purple/Blue/Yellow

And you'll want the new ones with the nylon triggers.

__________________


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks for not beein afraid to state your apinions...it helped me out...I think...LOL*



SuperFist said:


> If you get 4 new Parma Econo controllers make sure you specify one of each color.
> Red/Purple/Blue/Yellow
> 
> And you'll want the new ones with the nylon triggers.
> ...


Hey after reading Nuthers and Genes post I may just end up doing this instead. I could get 2 Parma Econo 90s and then 2 Parma Econo 45s.

I would be getting 2 sets with only 2 different colors total. Here Fletcher therse are yours & these are mine. If I had time I could get the clear controler handles and paint them...Naaaaaaaaaaaaah to much work & not enough time. Maybee some day? 

Thanks everyone here on HT for again talking openly. This realy made it easy to decide and make a somewhat edjumicated de-cision. 

Bob...I love this place and you guys Rock...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> I'd have to say I've never been a big fan of the "adjustable" resistor controllers. They work ok when the base resistor is used with a compatible car, the switch will sort of act like a sensitivity adjustment which could be useful on different tracks. But I don't think they work well for "one size fits all" use. The base resistor provides a linear response, but the switch positions are curved. In the given example, 35/45/60, the "35" position with say a Super G+ will feel nothing like a true 35 ohm controller, there is a lag at the bottom of the trigger, followed by a jolt at midrange, then a flat response towards the end. Some often compare the feeling to an on-off switch.
> 
> Best bet for these is to try one out if possible, or for that matter they are relatively easy to build. Considering that one of these still won't cover a very broad range of cars, for just over double the price you can get a Professor Motor electronic controller that will.


Hi Gene. I have to agree on you on this. I bought a 35/45/60 and it sits in it's box. I like the 90 I had from years ago. It's ugly yellow but is by far the best one for the t-jets. Which is primarily what I run.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I run a variety of cars and have three different controllers. A 45 ohm Parma for my higher end stock cars, i.e. Super G+. A 60 ohm for my midrange cars, i.e. magnatractions. and a 110 ohm for my t-jets. I have found them to fit my needs for everything I run.
A really fast magnatraction may work better with the 45 ohm, while a stock Super G+ may work better with a 60 ohm. I like the range of choice I have.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Stock Controllers*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Has anyone had this problem with Tyco or LifeLike stock controllers?


In chat the other night, no one had had any problems with stock Tyco or Lifelike controllers.

Back in the 1900s, 92 I think, a track opened in our town and I walked in with a stock Tyco controller to race. The owner just about laughed me out of the shop. They were running SuperG+ indy cars, but started a box stock Tyco nascar series (unheard of at the time in HO). It took me winning a race, and later a championship to shut him up about it. I did eventually get a Parma, but not from him.

Tyco stock controllers ohm out at about 70-80.
Tyco TCR controllers have a shorter sweep and ohm out at about 55 ohms.
Im not sure about the Lifelike controllers, but I imagine they are about the same.

Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Time for a field test...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> In chat the other night, no one had had any problems with stock Tyco or Lifelike controllers.
> 
> Back in the 1900s, 92 I think, a track opened in our town and I walked in with a stock Tyco controller to race. The owner just about laughed me out of the shop. They were running SuperG+ indy cars, but started a box stock Tyco nascar series (unheard of at the time in HO). It took me winning a race, and later a championship to shut him up about it. I did eventually get a Parma, but not from him.
> 
> ...


70-80 for Tyco stock controlers eeeeeh...Hmmmm will have to try one of them and see how they handle my AW overpowered jets. Maybee this will be beter than a Tomy controler untill I can cough up the bucks for my Parma controlers?

The great thing is that I have some Tyco Controlers (and maybe some old Life Like controlers) sitting around along with some extra Tomy controlers. Will just try them out and see how they work with my AW t-jets.

Bob...CUT, SNIP, WIRE TIES, TOMY PLUG testing man...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SuperFist said:


> If you get 4 new Parma Econo controllers make sure you specify one of each color.
> Red/Purple/Blue/Yellow
> 
> And you'll want the new ones with the nylon triggers.



I replaced my AFX Russkit type with the 90 ohm Parmas. Workout great for the regular AFXes, Tjets, Tycos and LLs. Kids still have to conquer the learning curve. But still a good switch. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

If you look inside a set controller, the ohm ratings are usually stamped on the end of the resistor...pretty sure Tyco/Tomy/LifeLike all stamp them.

I like Gary's setup for a "personal" line of controllers...a 45, a 60, and a 90 (110 works good too).

Funny thing though, one of the consistent _*top 2*_ finishers in our old gang had one controller...a Parma 45 (mighta been a _35_) with no brake...that he used for_ every single type of car_. Didn't matter what track we were runnin' on, he always did very well. :freak:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Forgot I had made up an Excel file back when I had built a few of these three-way controllers. This chart shows the difference in the power curves between a stock 45, stock 35, and a "psuedo" 35 using the 45 Parma as a base resistor.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I was going to say this isn't "rocket science" until Gene up and proved that it is, in fact, rocket science. Nice graph to show the difference, Swamper! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> This chart shows the difference in the power curves between a stock 45, stock 35, and a "psuedo" 35 using the 45 Parma as a base resistor.


I'm not quite getting the graph, Gene. 
What does the horizontal axis represent?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dslot said:


> I'm not quite getting the graph, Gene.
> What does the horizontal axis represent?


Resistance in ohms, from one end of the resistor to the other.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> Resistance in ohms, from one end of the resistor to the other.


So the vertical axis is RESISTANCE in ohms, and the horizontal axis is the percentage of the main (variable) resistor used at a given trigger setting, with 100% (trigger at DEAD SLOW, barely moved off the STOP position) at the LEFT, and 0% (trigger at FULL SPEED, with no resistance) at the right.

Then it seems like the "True 35" and "True 45" lines should meet at lower right. Aren't they both at 0 ohm with the trigger pulled full? 

-- D


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dslot said:


> So the vertical axis is RESISTANCE in ohms, and the horizontal axis is the percentage of the main (variable) resistor used at a given trigger setting, with 100% (trigger at DEAD SLOW, barely moved off the STOP position) at the LEFT, and 0% (trigger at FULL SPEED, with no resistance) at the right.
> 
> Then it seems like the "True 35" and "True 45" lines should meet at lower right._ Aren't they both at 0 ohm with the trigger pulled full? _
> 
> -- D


Yes, they are, and the chart shows that. You have to read the chart from the full ohm reading down to zero. I'll try to explain more later, it has to do with wire size and/or number of wraps not being the same on each stock resistor.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> You have to read the chart from the full ohm reading down to zero. I'll try to explain more later, it has to do with wire size and/or number of wraps not being the same on each stock resistor.


I think I've got it now, Gene. The horizontal axis is calibrated in terms of the number of windings of the resistance wire on a resistor core of some given size, rather than measurements of wiper movement or percentage of windings. The 35 line doesn't meet the 45 line because it has fewer windings. Thanks.

-- D


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

fisherman said:


> Three week ago bought a new AFX 4-lane track..Last week we had Two Controllers Springs Break..Last night had Other one Break!!Is there any other Controllers that are Better, that will work on a AFX Track?? Adult Own..Thanks.


..:wave:AFX Racmaster,on the web page and contact dont show there Phone Number..But here it is (714) 974-7172..:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Worst AFX decision ever*

What I have done with Tomy controllers is cut the wire/plug off and then properly connect it to an AFX Russkit contoller from the early 1970s. The big, adult size,yellow AFX Russkit contollers are a much higher quality than the disposable Tomy controllers we have today. And, have 3 screws that allow you to take them apart should you need to.

I have AFX Russkit controllers from almost 40 years that still work. Nowadays, I can't wait for a Tomy controller to fail! This is an opportunity to convert a Russkit with today's Tomy plug.

These controllers are plentiful on Ebay. Just make sure you are looking at the big controllers and not the yellow versions of today's controllers. Worst mistake ever in AFX history was to downsize the controllers! Racemasters.......Please bring back the Russkit adult size controller!!!!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Jim. Very good idea!


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Thanks for posting that Jim. Very good idea!


Well i;ve rewire the controllers for the Parma, and in a few weeks i'll update..I sent the Bad Controllers to AFX in Ca,Last week just to see what thay will do..


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Jim sez:


> I have AFX Russkit controllers from almost 40 years that still work.


Me too. Not wanting to invest two hundred bucks to get four lo-ohm and four hi-ohm Parmas, I also use the old Aurora/Russkit pistolgrip controllers. I've already got 'em so they're free (and cheap to replace, if and when), and they seem to work just fine to me. Golden-yellow or Orange for AFX & Tomy cars, and dark Blue for T-jets. They can come in two-wire (regular) or three-wire (brakes) versions with a number of endings - plugs, clips, or bare wire - and, as Jim says, it's easy to splice on whatever ends you need.



> These controllers are plentiful on Ebay. Just make sure you are looking at the big controllers and not the yellow versions of today's controllers.


The right ones have plastic behind the trigger, like this









and not air, like this.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that's what I call helpful!! Thanks DSlot!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I use these too!

They are great for the kids and can take a licking. 

They can be disassembled.

All parts interchange EXCEPT for the resistor unit.

Still readily available...often in bulk.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

For the life of me I can't understand how we lost such a fine AFX controller as the Russkit?!

My first experience with the new and smaller controllers came in 1976. I received a new 4 lane set and was really taken aback when I opened the box and found minature controllers!

Even those these plugged in the wires were maybe 2 feet long at best. When the wires came under the track from the terminal on the inside 2 lanes your controller was about 12" from the edge of the track! What a joke! And.....Sure enough, within a few hours we lost a spring in one of the controllers! I then realized the darn things were welded shut. If you pryed one open it would break.

Worst decision ever to go from Russkits to dwarf controllers. You would think that 34 years would be enough time for AFX to realize what dogs these controllers are!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Jim Norton said:


> For the life of me I can't understand how we lost such a fine AFX controller as the Russkit?!
> 
> My first experience with the new and smaller controllers came in 1976. I received a new 4 lane set and was really taken aback when I opened the box and found minature controllers!
> 
> ...


----------

